# Horizonal wind generator plans??



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

Anybody know of a site conserning this idea? I have a couple of ideas I would like to explore further.


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I found this at another site a while back. Kinda neat..

http://www.greenwindmill.com/


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Just for clarity here. Wind gennys are defined by the orintation (sp?) of there axis. The link 12vman posted about is for a vert-axis machine and something like the Air-X is a horiz-axis machine.

Which did you want info about moopups?


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

I always get those orientations mixed up also for some reason.

For vertical axis I like the Savonious. For low wind speeds I like the Cretan, which is horizontal axis. It requires some attention, like furling sails when the wind picks up. I think a combination of a small Savonius built close to the ground for medium and high winds and a few large Cretan built built for low to medium winds might work very well for more continuous power. Still probably too much fuss compared with a conventional 3kw turbine of large diameter for low speeds on a fairly tall tower.

For charging batteries off grid small wind turbines really need to try and achieve more continuous output. Smaller systems are optimally closer to the ground so this is even more difficult, especially at night in summer when there is still wind up high but none down low. Hill are very important for continuous power, but then you have to run a longer cable and higher voltage.

These guys have probably forgotten more than I've learned yet:
http://www.otherpower.com/


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

If you want a good laugh take a look at the dog in the third photo.
Best viewed in 600x800.
http://www.otherpower.com/oops.html


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

I am experminting with cross linked fin ideas, the purpose is to fold the backside fins inward to reduce drag. A second innovation being looked at is a mechaincal design that will deliver constant rotational speed at the alternator reguardless of wind speed. The technology is out there, this is nothing new, just old stuff assembled in a manor not used before. Basically I want to check out the comptishions products so I can gauge the ideas worth.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

JAK said:


> If you want a good laugh take a look at the dog in the third photo.
> Best viewed in 600x800.
> http://www.otherpower.com/oops.html


LOL.Ive seen that before and never noticed that!

BooBoo


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Loyal to the end eh.

Now if it was a cat it would be saying, 
"You guys are on your own. I'm outa here."


----------

